# 2001 Duramax 2500HD Fuel Leak Indication



## horses4hd (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a frequent occurance that the engine goes into protect mode.
- 1900 rpm max
- Computer indication is massive fuel leak( Loss of fuel pressure )
Careful inspection reveals no fuel leaks.
Vehicle mileage is 152,000- all eight injectors changed at 125,000.

Vehicle pulls well until computers indication of the problem. 
When the problem occurs I am driving up hill 4-5% grade.
engine is usually 1800-2200 rpm.
This climb must be significant length 1/2 mile or more.

The fuel pressure sensor/computer has been changed and GMC service has spent 3 days looking for the problem. 

The last service inspection diagnosis was that air was entering at the filter. The truck did the same thing again less than 1/2 mile after it was "fixed" and returned to me. 

Does anyone have experience with this kind of trouble?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Welcome to TSF and our garage horses4hd!
Just a bit curious...did they do a fuel pressure test on it (both static and under load)?


----------



## arlenekeith (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,
We have a 2002 duramax diesel p/u that has loss of fuel pressure when the engine is shut off. The vehicle needs to be primed before it will start. Fuel pressure tests have been done, no leaks have been found. also just replaced all injectors. Vehicle still needs to be primed...any ideas why?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

horses4hd said:


> I have a frequent occurance that the engine goes into protect mode.
> - 1900 rpm max
> - Computer indication is massive fuel leak( Loss of fuel pressure )
> Careful inspection reveals no fuel leaks.
> ...


i'm curious, how full is the tank when this is happening? i've seen a similar condition when someone lived on a really steep hill, their gmc truck would do exactly that same thing when coming up the hill to the house. turned out, nothing can avoid it other than having more than 1/2 tank of gas while coming up the hill.

very drastic solution, but it's the simplest. 

the only other thing i could think of to resolve it would be to add a second fuel tank, with a funnel shaped bottom, so it would get better pickup while on steep hills.

i'd try a nice steep hill, with 3/4 of a tank of fuel and see what happens.

if you already have, let me know.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

arlenekeith said:


> Hi,
> We have a 2002 duramax diesel p/u that has loss of fuel pressure when the engine is shut off. The vehicle needs to be primed before it will start. Fuel pressure tests have been done, no leaks have been found. also just replaced all injectors. Vehicle still needs to be primed...any ideas why?



it would probably be best for you to start a brand new thread, but that sounds to me like a pinpoint leak at the engine end of the fuel system, allowing the fuel to slowly drain out of the fuel lines, filter, and pump.

this would leave the lines completely dry and it would need priming.

however, a car that new... shouldn't be having priming issues.

anyhow, this is best saved for a new thread.


----------



## john1187 (Jan 3, 2009)

horses4hd said:


> I have a frequent occurance that the engine goes into protect mode.
> - 1900 rpm max
> - Computer indication is massive fuel leak( Loss of fuel pressure )
> Careful inspection reveals no fuel leaks.
> ...


----------



## john1187 (Jan 3, 2009)

need a fix 2001 duramax check engine light on at 1900 rpms code P0093 massive fuel leak won't rev over 1900 rpms


----------



## 2strokedetroit (Dec 15, 2008)

is it chipped?


----------



## 2strokedetroit (Dec 15, 2008)

have u had the fuel filter changed lately? any codes? ive heard these duramaxes have mass air flow sensors go bad and it tells the computer its overboosting and over fueling causing to retard the amount of fuel and ahve a loss of power


----------



## markster57 (Jan 25, 2009)

the fuel filter base has had some problems in it , it has check valve in it


----------



## markster57 (Jan 25, 2009)

when duramax first came out we replaced a lot of injectors and filter base at the dealership i was working at---GM dealership--


----------

